# Best website to buy mice and bugs?



## IRTehDuckie (Aug 15, 2015)

Ive got a few other animals, and Ive been looking around, but I would like to get outside opinions please!


----------



## wellington (Aug 15, 2015)

Josh's frogs which is in Michigan has bugs. Also coastal who is a member of the forum. Mice, I can't help you with. They both might actually carry them. I have ordered from both and they both are great to deal with.


----------



## IRTehDuckie (Aug 17, 2015)

joshs frogs is a good website, but no mice =[ thats what i need mostly


----------

